# Visa Requirments when a company is in the Dubai Silicon Oasis Free Zone



## cvijic (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi guys,

Right now I am in the hiring process with my potential employer (company is located at the Dubai Silicon Oasis free zone).

I would like to know what are the requirements for the working visa, since the company is based in the free zone? Also, I would like to know do I need a university degree in order to obtain a visa from a Dubai Silicon Oasis free zone company?

What kind of documents do I have to notarize before I came to the Dubai?


Thanks in advance!


----------

